# Portraits, music, personal, weddings and more....



## Paul Farris (May 13, 2008)

Just updated my website and would welcome any feedback good or bad.

http://www.paul-farris.com

Thanks in advance

Paul.


----------



## K8-90 (May 13, 2008)

Wow, you've got some awesome shots!
And the website looks great too!
I just noticed a couple typos... kKids is typed 'KIds' and Media and Press is 'Media a Press'. Just thought I'd let you know...


----------



## Paul Farris (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it.

I'll sort the errors later - thanks again!!

Paul


----------



## Paul Farris (May 20, 2008)

Just updated the wedding gallery with some shots taken at Byron Bay beach.

Paul.


----------



## JimmyO (May 20, 2008)

Love Love Love the site!

You got some really great stuff there.


----------



## DBlack (May 26, 2008)

Paul Farris said:


> Just updated my website and would welcome any feedback good or bad.
> 
> http://www.paul-farris.com
> 
> ...



YOur site is awesome.  I just don't understand how you created the root site with categories...?


----------

